# Avant Card threats



## worriedsick (14 Oct 2013)

Hi all, I owe Avant Card (MBNA) just under 7K - I was on a plan to clear the debt, which was 12k but as I am now unemployed, I cannot afford to pay the €200 a month that I was. I am now 5 months in arrears, I can only afford to pay 50 per month from JSB. They are ringing me every week, looking for me to pay money I dont have - they said they will not accept €50 per month as a new payment amount, and they are threatening legal action against me. I'm terrified of being brought to court - and have no way of getting money together to pay a reduced amount to short settle. Even paying them €50 is a struggle, and I'm really really terrified about their threats. Has anyone been brought to court by these people - looking through some posts here they seem to sell debts on to debt collectors? What would happen if they do this? 
I rang MABS who told me to give them a copy of SFS which I did - but they still dont want to know - any advice appreciated


----------



## LS400 (14 Oct 2013)

Hold on a moment, your right to be concerned, but you have to take a step back. You have already shown your commitment to pay by clearing €5000 from the bill. If it  does go to court, and it probably will, the powers that be will see your record. The bill wont go away, but I can see a plan being put in place for you to help eventually clear it, ie; they may have to accept €50/month.


----------



## Gerry Canning (14 Oct 2013)

Worried sick;

From what you write you GENUINELY wish to repay.
That said your circumstances as you state means 50 per month for now would be considered acceptable.
Write to Mbna ,enclose one Unemployment assistance slip, TELL them you will pay 50 per month until you get work. Keep a copy .Ask for acknowledgment of your letter . Keep sending the 50. 
Please IGNORE any private numbers( hardly ringing to say you won the lotto!)
HIGHLY unlikely you will go to court.
Even if debt goes to debt collector , The Vast majority of Debt Collectors are NOT bogey men and will accept a steady 50.

Good Luck.


----------



## MisterMarkie (15 Oct 2013)

Worried Sick - I know how you feel. I was in a very similar position, please take Gerry's advice and don't answer private numbers on your mobile, make sure the mobile number is the only contact detail they have and refer to the key post on this site "How best to deal with MBNA"


----------



## breakonthru (15 Oct 2013)

Try and not get too worked up. I don't have a job. Told AventCard in a letter that I could only afford €100 a month. Told them they could ring me any time. When I had the time to take the call, I explained my situation. Told them that I would pay €100 a month until the debt was cleared (owe about €18,500). 

Also stated in letter there wouldn't be any increase on that and that I'll not pay any more financing charges, late payment charges etc - only the balance of €18,500 as at February this year. They said eventually it I'll go to a debt collecter. Sure I'll just send the debt collector the same letter!

They said that six months ago. Don't think the debt collector is interested in the debt as they can see that AventCard couldn't get more of me. If it goes to court it's at AventCard's expense and the judge will see from my SFS that's the amount I can genuinely pay.


----------



## demoivre (17 Oct 2013)

> They are ringing me every week, looking for me to pay money I dont have -  they said they will not accept €50 per month as a new payment amount,  and they are threatening legal action against me.



If you can show them you are paying  as much as you can afford they are very unlikely to bring you to court because they will know that a judge will not make you pay more than you can afford. In fact Avant would do well to get any kind of a decent instalment order against anyone on welfare. Call Avant's bluff - write to them as has been suggested, inform them of your situation and offer them what you can afford.


----------



## T&R (21 Oct 2013)

Ask them to send you the SFS form and then send it back. Stop worrying its not worth it.


----------



## TwoWheels (21 Oct 2013)

One piece of advice I have given is this,
When they call you and ask you to confirm your date of birth/address etc, simply say that you do not give that information over the phone, thank you and goodbye.


----------



## worriedsick (23 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far, it helps to know Im not on my own. I received a letter from them this morning asking me to contact them with a view to coming to an alternative payment arrangement. Great I thought, they are being reasonable - I rang and told them i am on social welfare and can only afford €50 a month, which I will pay by direct debit if they want. They will not accept it, they are sending it to a debt collection agency and issuing a Default with ICB. They said a collections agency will apply interest and charges from day one, and I will have this debt for at least 10 years. I said why on Earth did yous ask me to ring to discuss alternative payments - they were looking for a lump sum of approx 65% of what I owe. This company is ruthless - girl had me in tears on the phone, telling me to ask family and friends for money. Here's hoping debt collection agency will accept the €50 I have been paying - I will keep an update going as I think a lot of people are going to have issues with this company.


----------

